# Hellvape Rebirth RTA (designed by Mike Vapes)



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Yet another RTA to test and this one is off to a really good start because it comes with a really nice 810 to 510 adapter which is a big win for me... and a little coily thingy to trim your coil legs perfectly and the tank looks pretty good with its bubble tank too!



The build and wicking was pretty simple and I popped in a 2.5mm Ni80 Alien... my guess is I should probably have put in a bigger coil because of the mainly side honeycomb airflows.



For some reason the menthol seems to be prominent... nice smooth airflow and not noisy.

More later once I have played with it for a day or two.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

The 2.5mm coil was way too small... time for a 4mm coil and more cotton!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/5/19)

It’s a nice looking atty, probably better looking with the straight glass too. Deck is interesting and like the way it is setup with the shared posts for the coil mounted on the deck instead of the sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/19)

Always proper up close pics thanks to @Rob Fisher hows the Flavour uncle Rob ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 2.5mm coil was way too small... time for a 4mm coil and more cotton!
> View attachment 165239
> View attachment 165240
> View attachment 165241
> ...


Looks like a Poodle standing on the deck! Very nice build uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Looks like a Poodle standing on the deck! Very nice build uncle Rob!


It does, actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Always proper up close pics thanks to @Rob Fisher hows the Flavour uncle Rob ?



Pretty much like all the other Chinese RTA's... it's ok but it's not a Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty much like all the other Chinese RTA's... it's ok but it's not a Dvarw.


You have showed me the light dvarw style uncle rob Definitely the chickens dinner any day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## balZak1 (1/8/19)

I don't like the flavor on it. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

